# سوال عن كهرباء السيارات و استهلاك البطارية



## bader_m (2 مايو 2012)

*السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
............
قبل كل شي اشكر القائمين على هذا الصرح الرائع و الذي اعتبره منبر من منابر العلم 
الله يعطيكم الف عافية 
.................
انا عندي سوال او خلونا نقول تاكيد معلومة 
عندي بطارية سيارتي 70 امبير و الجهد معروف انه 12 الفولت 
اذا وصلت بها للمبة بقوة 20 واط 
كم الوقت التي تستطيع البطارية تشغيل للمبة ؟ 
جوابي 
الواط = امبير . الفولت 
70 * 12 = 840 وات (واط) 
840 / 20 = 42 ساعة 
هل حسبتي صحيحة ام خاطئة و اين الخطاء ان وجد ؟ 
وكذالك عندي سوال 

و قوة النور 540 لومنز ؟ 
ما هو لومنز 

تحياتي للجميع ​*


----------



## bader_m (6 مايو 2012)

الموضوع له اكثر من ثلاث ايام دون جواب 
عندي سوال 
كم يستهلك بادي الحركة (المارش) او السلف في بداية التشغيل ؟


----------



## black88star (9 مايو 2012)

أقل شئ 10ثوان 
لشواشتغل اكثر من الوقت المطلوب يؤدي الى تلف البادي الحركة او <الستاراتر >


----------



## bader_m (12 مايو 2012)

السيد الفاضل 
انا اقصد كم يستهلك من البطارية ؟ من الكهرباء في التشغيل الواحدة تقريبا 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 مايو 2012)

*أخي الكريم 
تقاس سعة البطارية بالامبير -ساعة 
السعة المقاسة بالامبير ساعة :هي الزمن بالساعات اللازم لتفريغ البطارية مضروبا بمعدل التفريغ بالامبير 
- ونظرا الي ان السعة تقل مع ازدياد معدل التفريغ ، فإنه يتم تحديد عدد ساعات التفريغ ، ويححسب معدل التفريغ بمعدل 20 ساعة وأحيانا (10 ساعات) 
- ومعني معدل التفريغ بنظام 20 ساعة :
أنه يمكن لبطارية سعتها الاسمية 100 أمبيرساعة ، أنها تفرغ تيار قيمته 5 أمبير لمدة 20 ساعة دون ان تنخفض جهد الخلية عن 1.75 فولت ، وهو الحد الادني لجهد الخلية .

أما (المرش) او (السلف) او بادئ الحركة فقد تبلغ شدة التيار لحظة غلق الدائرة 500 - 600 أمبير ثم يهبط هذا التيار مع زيادة سرعة الادارة بفعل القوة الدافعة الكهربية المضادة .

أما اللومنز : هي شدة الاضاءة وتقاس بعدد الشمعات 

*


----------



## maaji (15 مايو 2012)

la


----------



## bader_m (16 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا عاطف مخلوف 
مثال يتضح المقال 
عندي للمبة خارجية بقوة 20 وات و البطارية سعتها 70 امبير و 12 فولت 
كم ساعة اقدر الشغل للمبة دون ما احتاج الى اشتراك لتشغيل السيارة 




> أما (المرش) او (السلف) او بادئ الحركة فقد تبلغ شدة التيار لحظة غلق الدائرة 500 - 600 أمبير ثم يهبط هذا التيار مع زيادة سرعة الادارة بفعل القوة الدافعة الكهربية المضادة .



طيب البطارية 70 امبير ؟ كيف !! 

شكرا لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 مايو 2012)

أخي الكريم حسابيا يمكنك تشغيل هذا المصباح لمدة 43.75 ساعة، لكن هذا يتوقف علي مدي شحن البطارية عند التشغيل ، وحالتها ، والجو الذي تعمل فيه ، لان المقاومة للبطارية تزداد كلما زادت برودة الجو ، فهذا الرقم يفترض الحالة المثالية لكل هذه العناصر . لكنها في الغالب لو كانت بحالة جيدة لن تقل عن 20 ساعة تشغيل بأي حال من الاحوال .

أما سؤالك عن كيف يسحب المارش 500-600 أمبير ، في حين المكتوب علي البطارية 70 ، فهذا الرقم ليس ما تستطيع البطارية انتاجه من الامبير كما شرحنا في رسالتنا السابقة ، فالامبير يتم سحبه بحسب الحمل ، وعلي حساب الفولت ، وهذا الرقم العالي الذي يسحبه بادئ الحركة ، يتم لحظيا ، وينخفض بشدة وبسرعة نتيجة المقاومة التي ذكرناها في التعليق السابق ، ولذلك يتم التحذير من تشغيل بادئ الحركة بشكل متواصل حتي لا تستنفذ قدرة البطارية .


----------



## ahmedhawas3 (17 مايو 2012)

عاطف مخلوف 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bader_m (21 مايو 2012)

عاطف مخلوف 

مشكور ما قصرت


----------

